# Stanta Claus Is Coming!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's a site to bring the kid's into the Christmas spirit. This site is filled with games, holiday recipes and animated illustrations which require Macromedia Flash for the best viewing.

So check it out and check into claus.com.

http://www.claus.com/


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.noradsanta.org/ , lets you track santa all over the world ....the site isn`t up yet ( says nov 25 ) but when it does be sure to go there with your kids , it`s pretty cool .


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, I hope they get the noradsanta site up soon. It sounds like a good one.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo , it really is a great site for the kids .:up:


----------



## nyrfan (Dec 1, 2003)

isnt it funny though... 

It shows santa goes to iraq, the middle east, china, and the REST of the NONCHRISTIAN world??


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

nyrfan:

The noradsanta site is still down, how do you know where they have Santa going?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Maybe he's looking at the map on the homepage?


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Last week they said up and running nov.25 , now it says ..." check back soon " so they must be working on it .


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

The NordaSanta site is up and running now, just in time for all, especially the kids to enjoy.

http://www.noradsanta.org/


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks ....


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Your're welcome ...


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

NORAD is so cool. They have been doing this for as long as I can remember. I sent em an e-mail saying thanks from a former Marine.

prospect


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Cool


----------

